
The ShoeMoney Effect - A Shoemoney review drives more traffic than mashable - jamescoops
http://www.shoemoney.com/2008/02/05/the-shoemoney-effect-high-sales-and-quality-traffic/
======
jamescoops
been a fan of shoemoney for a while - interesting to see the kind of traffic
his blog is driving

